# Tractor Supply 4 health is all made in the USA!



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I feed 4 health to my 2 eldest dogs. I tried this brand on my large fogs & they had the WORST farts. After 2 days I switched back to my old food : no more farting.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

ainkiller:we're switching to the grain free. some flavors of wet make for some bad air around the back end here, but I never remember which ones, so it's always a bit of russian roulette with the mixing of wet and dry....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the gas mask emoticon, made me giggle.


----------

